# Gear shifting and clutch problems



## Manuel Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

I just got a 1954 Jubilee from my father. I have started fixing it up. New radiator, new gas tank, new cockpit, new carburetor new clutch and pressure plate. You see I'm serious. The new clutch doesn't have much adjustment to it. It is already to the top. Is there another part I need to be looking at? Also I am not able to shift into first or third gear. Second, forth and reverse work fine. Can someone help me figure out hat is wrong and tell me how to fix it


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

You need between 1 and 1-1/2 inches free play at the top of the clutch pedal for it to work properly. You can adjust it from the linkage below the foot pans. Sounds like it was adjusted up with the old clutch and you have not reset the linkage with the new clutch. Check the Owners and Service manuals for the correct settings and procedures. Steiner has an excellent series on YouTube for adjusting the clutch on old Fords.


----------

